# Prime Rib bones - ideas?



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

I picked up some beautiful grain-fed prime rib bones today. Any ideas about how I could prepare them? Looking forward to your thoughts!





  








prime rib.JPG




__
summer57


__
Dec 31, 2016


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, those are truly beautiful!!!! Yummy. I would keep them simple: salt and pepper, grill them a bit fast at first, to get a nice bark, then slow and low to finish....


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you! They were pricey -- $14.95/pound but I got them half-price. That's why there's only 4 of them!


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Wow, those are truly beautiful!!!! Yummy. I would keep them simple: salt and pepper, grill them a bit fast at first, to get a nice bark, then slow and low to finish....


That's exactly what I did -- and they turned out great! Will have to try these again.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Great - good to hear. Wow $14.95/lbs is indeed quite expensive, glad you got them half price.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

After a several-weeks-long discussion of just this on another board I'm truly jealous that you were able to find these at that half-price deal ..... actually jealous that you found them at all. 

The cooking method from most posters on that board went toward low and slow. Maybe 4-8 hours at 225° or so. I assumed that the longer end of that timing was for smoking or at least the off-heat side of a grill. IMHO how long you cook them is related to the amount of fat layers in the meat. You want the fat to melt away enough that it doesn't leave a fatty taste on the palate ..... at least I found that important with thick short ribs.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I had the roasted rib bones from the New Years prime rib roast and I made them into stock today. 




  








IMG_4608.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 5, 2017


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> I had the roasted rib bones from the New Years prime rib roast and I made them into stock today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good! Glad you didn't waste any part of it!


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Midlife said:


> After a several-weeks-long discussion of just this on another board I'm truly jealous that you were able to find these at that half-price deal ..... actually jealous that you found them at all.
> 
> The cooking method from most posters on that board went toward low and slow. Maybe 4-8 hours at 225° or so. I assumed that the longer end of that timing was for smoking or at least the off-heat side of a grill. IMHO how long you cook them is related to the amount of fat layers in the meat. You want the fat to melt away enough that it doesn't leave a fatty taste on the palate ..... at least I found that important with thick short ribs.


I found the ribs at one of Vancouver's best butcher shops, they have everything but rarely half-price.

After a hard sear/grill, I roasted them at 300 F with an equally beautiful AA grain-fed chuck (Beouf a la Mode, pig's foot & all!) Meaty heaven!


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

For how long did you roast them?


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Midlife said:


> For how long did you roast them?


About two hours. The chuck was roasted 90 minutes longer.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

So you made a chuck roast on the grill? I have never heard of that before. Sounds delicious. Was it medium when you sliced it... or....?


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

French Fries said:


> So you made a chuck roast on the grill? I have never heard of that before. Sounds delicious. Was it medium when you sliced it... or....?


I used my oven!





  








IMG_4211.JPG




__
summer57


__
Jan 6, 2017











  








IMG_4210.JPG




__
summer57


__
Jan 6, 2017


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh ok I see, more of pot roast I guess... I was picturing a dry roast, which I've never attempted with chuck. Thanks!


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

IMG_3955.JPG




__
midlife


__
Jan 20, 2017








I finally found some beef ribs to satisfy my craving. They were short ribs still in 6"+ lengths with maybe 1.25" of meat on top of them. I slow-roasted in foil for 5 hours, then broiled for 10 minutes with newly added BBQ sauce to give them a bit more caramelized sear. They were good but had a fatty taste that I'm not partial to.

On another site it was suggested to me that I leave them slow-roasting at 125C/257F for TWELVE hours. That seems like a VERY long time to me. Anyone care to offer an opinion on this subject?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Midlife said:


> I slow-roasted in foil for 5 hours


What temp?

Also, I wonder if starting in a cold oven would help rendering the fat when slow roasting like that?


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

225F/107C. Nothing I've ever seen about cooking ribs suggests a cold start, but I'm open. Doesn't that just add extra time? How would it affect fat?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Midlife said:


> IMG_3955.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yumyumyumyum


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Midlife said:


> 225F/107C. Nothing I've ever seen about cooking ribs suggests a cold start, but I'm open. Doesn't that just add extra time? How would it affect fat?


Wow that's low. I'm not very experimented cooking at such low temperatures, and I've always wondered about the "12 hour short ribs" you see on menus of fancy restaurants.

In any case I've never seen a cold start suggested for oven or grill cooking either, but that's what helps rendering the fat in a pan when cooking bacon or duck.... some people start their chicken thighs in a cold pan... I do that with duck breasts with great success.. so basically it seems to be a good method for melting fat... although I'm not sure if this works only for surface-fat or if it could help (or not) in the case of short ribs. Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in.

BTW I suggested that because you complained about your ribs being too fatty.

It would certainly add more cooking time, yes. But then again you have to turn the oven on from cold anyway, so you rather than wait to put the meat in, maybe put it in when you start the oven.

Maybe next time you cook those you could try my suggestion with only one rib, and put the others in the hot oven, see if you can make a difference? Best way to know.


----------



## midlife (Jan 1, 2016)

From a technical standpoint, what is it about starting from cold that would render the fat moreso that starting at over 200°? Does the fat 'seize' up, or something similar, at higher temps. Or is it simply something starting bacon in a cold pan to render its fat? But why does it work that way?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Midlife said:


> From a technical standpoint, what is it about starting from cold that would render the fat moreso that starting at over 200°? Does the fat 'seize' up, or something similar, at higher temps. Or is it simply something starting bacon in a cold pan to render its fat? But why does it work that way?


Starting in a cold oven....some of the fat that comes with rib trims are of the "lard" variety (will feel waxy when you fun a knife across it).

Not all as it really depends on the butcher and his/her vision for those "leftovers".

The OP pix shows what I am talking about...gorgeous and full of potential.

Well worth $15 pp IMO .

If those room temp ribs were started in a cold oven there is a bit of extra time for the slow render and you would end up with a nice amt of high quality fat (roasted potato's yum) when the meat is still M/MR.

Agree with @French Fries the incomplete render is the cause of the unpleasantly greasy results.

Did that make sense?

mimi


----------

